# OT - Avatar/Pandora



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Just finished watching the film months after the rest of the world did and I couldnt help wondering throughout the film what the Imperium's reaction to Pandora would be. Viral bombing from orbit? Sending in the guard to get rid of all those annoying blue folk to get at the ore? Send in the Ordos to exterminate the Xenos?

Whatever the case no more blue buggers left k:


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Indeed!!!!!!!!

:victory:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Hopefully it would destroy the terrible plot of that movie along with the planet along with my memory of ever seeing it.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

A funnyer way would be a chaos daemon incursion.
Think of it, tainted na' vi and corrupted Eywa. Wolud be awesome


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

It would take a regiment of Catachans _all afternoon_ to murderise every smurf on Pandora, and they'd laugh the whole time.

Now that's a film I'd pay to see.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

666JasonDark666 said:


> A funnyer way would be a chaos daemon incursion.
> Think of it, tainted na' vi and corrupted Eywa. Wolud be awesome


:laugh: a Nurglite one


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Probably purge the planet from orbit with virus bombs. It'd be declared a death world quick and if the ore was that damn valuable they'd just virus bomb it until nothing is left then set up mining operations when the virus dies down.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

James Camreon, WTF were you thinking?

What happen would be the same movie, only minus the Avatars, and the Humans unconditionly win.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Well look on the bright side, there are two more comming :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Simple. Purge the xenos!. Then bring in humans to recolonize the world, which would easily class as a Death World. Maybe it could even house a Space Marine chapter.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fifty marines oughtta do it. Maybe a dreadnought to help, just to be sure.



EDIT: Not ultramarines though! That would be too confusing!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I say, we take off and Viral Bomb the site from Orbit... its the only way to be sure. :grin:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

They would send 40ks version of blue smurfs (ultramarines) against pandoras version of blue smurfs. 


On my mark 

Let the chaos begin.......

Cue lots of bloter shots...... = one claimed land for the imperium


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

...I'd love to watch the 'nids go to town. All that fauna? If they had the ability to show emotion, I'm sure it would translate to "OMFG...NOM NOM NOM"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Theres something I don't get, why do so many of you think that the first response would be exterminatus/virus bombing? That makes a world unusable for some time, and runs the risk of destroying anything valuable on the planet.

Its a last resort option, used when its the only choice left; not the first choice when you encounter an alien life form on a world where you find valuable resources to be taken. What do you think the Imperium did during the Great Crusade? Turn every world with alien or dissenting life into a lifeless ball? No they wiped out the problem and took the planet as their own; would be the exact same thing here.


If the Imperium found this world, they would send in an Imperial force largely consisting of the guard and navy, with some eclessiarchy and mechanicus elements, and take the planet by force because colonizing the stars is 'the divine right of humanity.'


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

10 foot tall blue hippies meet 10 foot tall armor encased genetically modified killing machines. ><

This is possibly the plot of the move.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Well look on the bright side, there are two more comming :biggrin:


Really? I hope this time we get to see Zoe naked... :grin:


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Theres something I don't get, why do so many of you think that the first response would be exterminatus/virus bombing? That makes a world unusable for some time, and runs the risk of destroying anything valuable on the planet.
> 
> Its a last resort option, used when its the only choice left; not the first choice when you encounter an alien life form on a world where you find valuable resources to be taken. What do you think the Imperium did during the Great Crusade? Turn every world with alien or dissenting life into a lifeless ball? No they wiped out the problem and took the planet as their own; would be the exact same thing here.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the movie so correct me if I'm wrong but is their anything on Pandora the Imperium would want other than unobtanium(god I hate that name)? The air there is un-breathable by humans and from what I'm read the whole bio-sphere is linked by a hive-mind that will sic every lifeform on the planet on any invaders. Turning it into a life-less rock would only make mining easier :victory:

Personally, I say send in the Deathwatch, cleansing alien filth is their specialty. Other than that, nothing beats the entertainment value of an Exterminatus. It's so rarely necessary, but so often fun:spiteful:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

MadMaxx said:


> ...I'd love to watch the 'nids go to town. All that fauna? If they had the ability to show emotion, I'm sure it would translate to "OMFG...NOM NOM NOM"


+1 Rep for that man I literally lol'ed

I think that is going in my sig as well dude xD


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the Mechanicus would have a fun time looking at the 'hive mind'-esque communication of the biosphere. I can see many, many tonnes of de-foliant, and Hellhounds/Banewolves aplenty if the Imperium were to claim the world.
Apart from the technology of the Imperium being better than that in the film (although I haven't actually seen it, so I'm going off what I've seen in clips and heard about in reviews), the big difference would be the attitude. There would be no buggering about with trying to infiltrate the Na'avi and messing with them from inside- rather the Imperium's army would be told to smash in, take the ground and not to worry about who, or what, got hurt and or killed in the process. Casualties, on the Human side, would be immaterial; casualties on the Na'vi side would probably be more important as the Magi Biologis would really want to see what the deal was.
There would be no need for extremes such as Exterminatus (of any flavour) as the threat posed by the inhabitants of Pandora (that's an arse name, on a par with unobtanium!) would be absolutely zero to a committed Imperial colonisation attempt.

GFP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pandora, once those skinny giant blue monkeys are all slaughtered, would be a perfect Astartes homeworld- import a colony's worth of humans for future aspirants, the native fauna is hostile creating a wonderful training habitat for Space Marines (think Diet-Cretacia) and the presence of unobtanium would allow the Astartes to forge strong links with the Mechanicus.

I name you the Blue Monkey Killers of Pandora- long may your victories fill our degenerate hearts with sadistic glee.


----------



## Night_stalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Honestly, if the IOM finds Pandora, the Navi are dead meat. Either the Astartes or a few Catachan regiments should be enough, combined with orbital support to cleanse the world of the Xenos scum! Then the Mechanicus can just stroll over all the corpses to grab the precious ore, and began major mining operations.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd give the Colonel a medal, he was the best character in the whole movie (apart from the crazy corporate dude, who would probably be given three medals and made a High Lord of Terra). Colonel Scarred Guy, he'd be in a Catachan regiment. Damn, think of the Sentinel Revolution! Now Sentinels are badass and have big guns and look like Dreadnoughts AND HAVE METRE LONG COMBAT KNIVES!

Midnight


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

joechip said:


> I haven't seen the movie so correct me if I'm wrong but is their anything on Pandora the Imperium would want other than unobtanium(god I hate that name)?


Believe it or not the concept of unobtanium is real in phyisics or engineering, Cameron didn't make it up. The name is stupid, but it's a real term that's been in use for well over fifty years.

The idea is that you create a product or a concept reliant upon some object that operates under specifications that you cannot currently reach, for example you make type of shatterproof glass that uses an unobtainium coating to protect it. The idea is that you start off with what you want the substance to do and how you want it to operate and then build a product that presumes the existence of that theoretical compound. Once you've made the product that fulfills the need of your "unobtainium" you give it a real name. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unobtainium


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

why talk when you can play?
anyone notice the terradon riders in the whfb range look suspiciously like the flying things in avatar? hmm...

that would be a game to see.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I would actually walk into a theatre willingly to watch Avatar 2 - Navi get owned by Catachans.

It would start with a big panning screen shot, with the sounds of native wild-life, then it would zoom in on an area with flashes and movement.
Then it would jump in and it would show a Catachan with an arrow through his arm lift up a Heavy Bolter and fire on targets off screen, then it would have a big slanting title thats says.

_I'M HARKER, FUCK YOU ALIEN BITCHES!!_

Then it would show the Navi and they would get torn apart as Harker fires on them with no mercy.
Then a horde of those flying things would close in on him and he would fire on them then his Heavy Bolter would go dry and he'd yell.
'Screw you aliens.'
He'd then give them the finger before drawing his Catachan knife and utterly pwning the flying things, then one of those giant flying things would go near him and he'd say
'Fuck you flying son of a bitch.'
Then he would jump inot the air, but before he could break its head off with his bare hands one of those awesome Dreadnought-Sentinels would run up and cut it in half with his three metre long knife.

And thats as much as I can think of at the moment


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

One word: Necrons

As for the imperium: send in the marines and knock out their shiny trees obviously chaos shrines


----------

